
Mobile web will grow but native apps (still) have an upper hand - rob_react
http://na.isobar.com/2011/mobile-web-will-grow-but-native-apps-still-have-an-upper-hand/
======
atrain34
i generally agree with the headline, but the article doesn't backup the
headline very well.

